# templating cubecart's product pages with two separate product images?



## RAWRoutLOWD (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Extend market to female shoppers - help!*

Thanks Rodney, I'll get searching!

I just have one more question (for now). This is more of a technical question, but I don't really feel the need to start a new thread, or perhaps I should... 

But anyway, I want to set up my page similarly to Seibei's shop pages SEIBEI - Sandwich Dinosaur) where there is an image for both a model shot and a design shot. Is there a way I can template cubecart into accessing two uploaded images into two different spots? And it doesn't have to be as complex as Seibei's, even something as simple as Owl Movement (Owl Movement) would be effective.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I moved this to a new topic so it would help others in the future find it easier (and since it was a completely different subject from the original topic )

There's probably a way to do it, but you might find the answer easier if you posted at the cubecart forums or the unofficial cubecartforums.org

You probably have to mess around with the extra/prodImages.php?productId={PRODUCT_ID} area of the viewProd.tpl template file.

There may even be an existing mod to do this.


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

i used Estelle's Product Images with Java Script Preview. 

Estelle's Store


----------

